# Philips HTS 3378 Not Powering On



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys. I currently have a Philips HTS 3378 Home Theater System that since this morning will not power on. The standby light is illuminated but no matter what I do the thing won't switch on. Tried on the unit self, the remote even the open/close button for the DVD tray. All to no avail. And it worked perfectly yesterday night. It is still under guarantee just wondered if there was perhaps a hard reset or something to fix it. Any advice?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Took it back to supplier under guarantee and they replaced a blown power supply. Fixed now.


----------

